# Past cable TV listings for royalty tracking?



## Mandaman (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I composed the score for a TV movie that premiered on the Lifetime Movie Network in June of last year. Since the film seems to air every month or so (airing again this month), I would like to know if there is a good online resource for checking past television listings. So far I have not been able to find one. I want to just type in the name of the film/show and get an accurate list with all the past air dates. It seems 'back listings' are hard to come by though.

Any pointers?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Mar 14, 2016)

Mandaman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I composed the score for a TV movie that premiered on the Lifetime Movie Network in June of last year. Since the film seems to air every month or so (airing again this month), I would like to know if there is a good online resource for checking past television listings. So far I have not been able to find one. I want to just type in the name of the film/show and get an accurate list with all the past air dates. It seems 'back listings' are hard to come by though.
> 
> ...



Hi ,

unfortunately all the online resources to follow tv programs are not very accurate , no matter which country .
At least this is what I've learned over the years .


Mandaman said:


> I want to just type in the name of the film/show and get an accurate list with all the past air dates. It seems 'back listings' are hard to come by though.


Would love to see such an online resource for the U.S. , but haven't found one yet .



_However_ , for the U.S. I found these two ways of research that work quite okay (- _although not 100% accurate_ -) when you are searching for Movies or TV Series (and their particular Episodes) :

*1.) Online TV Guide "Locate TV"*
Search for the particular TV Movie title or TV Series Episode on that site.
If it is listed in their database create a free account . Then you have the option to follow this particular movie/Episode and in your preferences you can enable the option that you get an email whenever the TV Movie is broadcastet .

http://www.locatetv.com/listings/lifetime-movie-network


*2.) TUNESAT*
If you are following a single Movie you have the option to create a free account at Tunesat.
https://tunesat.com/tunesatportal/home/pricing

Upload one or two longer sequences ( _1min and above_ ) of your original score music files which are quite exposed in the final TV mix ( no dialog and/or few atmos or SFX on top ).
Rhythmical stuff is easier to detect for TUNESAT's detection system. (Non rhythmical Synth Pads won't be detected) .
Tunesat does not survey _all _existing channels. Check their "CHANNEL" List .

Best
Gerd


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 14, 2016)

What country are you in? Generally, domestic perf royalties are 6-9 mos behind (they are here in the USA; most other countries are about the same, but may differ a bit). International is a bit more.

If you are here in the USA, you should have received your royalties for the June airing already, with more to come soon. Try going to your PRO's member area once logged in, and search for the titles. That may tell you something.

Cheers.


----------



## Mandaman (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the helpful tips, Gerd. Much appreciated.

Jeffrey, I am running behind with my ASCAP administration. Haven't even registered these cues yet (not good, I know). Will do so today. I'm assuming in this case ASCAP will still pay out those royalties due to me later, right?

Roy


----------



## doctornine (Mar 15, 2016)

Mandaman, I'm not having a dig, but you haven't even registered the cues and the movie was broadcast last June !!!!!
If you want to make money, you *absolutely* have to stay on top of stuff like this.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 15, 2016)

doctornine said:


> Mandaman, I'm not having a dig, but you haven't even registered the cues and the movie was broadcast last June !!!!!
> If you want to make money, you *absolutely* have to stay on top of stuff like this.


Agreed, particularly if you are using ASCAP because AFAIK you can exclude music from their jurisdiction, so if you don't register your music, how do you know that they won't assume the cues are excluded?


----------



## Mandaman (Mar 15, 2016)

doctornine said:


> Mandaman, I'm not having a dig, but you haven't even registered the cues and the movie was broadcast last June !!!!!
> If you want to make money, you *absolutely* have to stay on top of stuff like this.



You are right, of course.


----------



## cc64 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Roy,

Please note that Tunesat does not survey this channel, they do survey The Lifetime Network though. I think Gerd's advice is spot on. Also you can go on the Lifetime Network website and follow your movie. Not of much help for the past, more for the future past ; P

Claude


----------



## Dean (Mar 15, 2016)

Mandaman said:


> You are right, of course.



The score cues are not registered? Did you sign away your writers share? Usually thats the only reason why composers dont register works,..if not,register and they'll do that work for you. D


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 15, 2016)

Who is the publisher? Does the film hold the rights to the music? It's their job (or the network, depending) to register the works and to fill out the cue sheets. ASCAP will not accept cue sheets from composers.

If you have retained the rights to the music, and you are the publisher, you have to register the works w/ASPCAP, and fill out the cue sheets - as the pub. Which works out, b/c then you get 100% of the perf royalties as opposed to 50%.

ASCAP will go as far back as two years (at least as of a couple of years ago); either way, it is in your best interest to get the ball rolling ASAP. (Not ASCAP) 

Cheers.


----------



## Mandaman (Mar 16, 2016)

Sad news, Gerd. Looks like Locatetv is closing down as of today: http://www.locatetv.com/blog/locatetv-closing/

Jeffrey and Dean, I retained the publishing rights to the score, so all the more reason to catch up on this. The cue sheet was prepared and submitted to the distributor of the film last year. Will submit it to ASCAP as well and get on with the title registrations.

Claude, so if Tunesat doesn't monitor Lifetime Movie Network, should I then conclude that there is no other way to track past airings of a show/film?


----------



## Dean (Mar 16, 2016)

You retained the publishing? You mean the Writers share no?


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 16, 2016)

Unless I'm missing something, you don't need to have airdates. ASCAP already has that in a much more complete and accurate form than any website you might find. (For network and cable.) They don't expect you to supply airdate information, unless you're disputing what their data says the airdates are.

They might (I can't remember) ask for when a show first airs, but you can just call them up and ask. They have it right there on their computers. Easy peasy. Just say, _"Hi, I know I'm late, but I'm filling out the cue sheet for XYZ and your form is asking when it premiered, but I don't have the exact date. Can you look in your records for me. It was some time in June of 2015 on Lifetime. Oh, and can you change the change the composer name to 'Mike Greene?' Thanks!"_


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Mar 16, 2016)

Mandaman said:


> Sad news, Gerd. Looks like Locatetv is closing down as of today: http://www.locatetv.com/blog/locatetv-closing/



Thank you for that information, very kind of you.
Being a member of a european PRO this site really helped me when trying to survey shows on those channels
that are not on TUNESAT tracking list.

Well ... anyway , thanks again for the info.
Best wishes ,
Gerd


----------



## jeffc (Mar 16, 2016)

re: title registrations. Just to chime in, you really don't need to waste your time registering each cue with Ascap. I've never done it ever. They will usually just get the cue sheet for the film or TV show, and make a generic line item "Film XYX Cues" that incorporates all of the individual cues in a film. It makes sense, they all air exactly the same time every airing. I'd only worry about registering songs or library cues, not scores for films and television. Your statements would end up being thousands of pages long.... if you're lucky.


----------



## Mandaman (Mar 17, 2016)

@Dean No, I also retained the publishing on this one.

@Mike Greene That's good to know, Mike. I will change the cue sheet and get you on there .

@jeffc Thanks for reminding me of that, Jeff.

Thanks for chiming in, everyone. Really appreciate it!

Roy


----------

